# Modding a 150t-ce



## stihldragon

I've been asked to do a little performance modding on the 150t-ce. It's a super light weight top handle saw. Are there any known effective mods for this saw? 

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup

MM, timing advance. Don’t go crazy on either one. You might get more out of a Strato style mod, but I haven’t tried it.


----------

